# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  دونجا يؤكد أنه غير نادم على عدم استدعاء النجوم

## العالي عالي

* أكد المدير  الفني السابق للمنتخب البرازيلي كارلوس دونجا اليوم، في أول لقاء له بعد  الخروج المفاجئ من مونديال 2010، أنه لو عاد به الزمان لم يكن سيغير أي شيء  مما قام به، أو سيستدعي أي لاعب من الذين استبعدهم، وأشار إلى أن الخروج  أمام هولندا في دور الثمانية كان "مؤلما للغاية"، ولن ينساه طيلة حياته.* 
*وأوضح دونجا في تصريحات لصحيفة "أو ستادو" قائلا "فعلت كل ما بوسعي، ولم  يكن في الإمكان أفضل مما كان، فلم أكن سأغير أي شيء إذا عاد بي الزمان،  ولكنني حزين للغاية بسبب هذا الخروج. ودافع المدير الفني البرازيلي عن  لاعبيه الذين استدعاهم، مشيرا إلى أنه غير نادم على عدم استدعاء رونالدينيو  واللاعبين الشابين باولو إنريكي جانسو ونيمار.*

*وأشار دونجا إلى أن الدفاع قدم بطولة جيدة، وحتى اللاعب فيليبي ميلو قدم  أداء طيبا، ولكن لحظه السيء أحرز هدفا في مرماه، وهو شيء يحدث كثيرا في  كرة القدم.*

*وأكد المدافع البرازيلي السابق أن الهزيمة أمام هولندا والخروج من دور  الثمانية تركت له "جرحا" لن ينساه، مؤكدا أن هولندا كانت تستحق الفوز في  المباراة.*

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

انشاء الله كأس 2014 سوف يكون من نصيب المنتخب البرازيلي

----------

